# Long term Visa



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

Hello fellow members,

I recently got an offer for a job from Germany and have already applied for a long term visa application at the embassy. However, due to unforeseen circumstances, I now need to add my wife and child to my application. It'll be really hard for them to remain behind me.

Please let me know if the longterm work visa allows addition of the dependents at all and whether it's possible after lodging the application.

Thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

mhaqs said:


> Hello fellow members,
> 
> I recently got an offer for a job from Germany and have already applied for a long term visa application at the embassy. However, due to unforeseen circumstances, I now need to add my wife and child to my application. It'll be really hard for them to remain behind me.
> 
> ...


In general it is possible to apply for your dependents. 

Contact the Embassy and ask about the procedure, they are the only ones who can answer that question.


----------

